# CDCO tools?



## New_Guy (Apr 28, 2010)

hey everyone does anyone buy there tools from CDCO are they a good supplier?? it just seems they have limited products i want to get some tool holders for my quick change tool post as they are very expensive over here and they sell them very cheap lol also how can i tell that the tool holders i buy will fit my tool post?


----------



## bob ward (Apr 28, 2010)

I bought a batch, 14 I think it was, of BXA toolholders from CDCO a while ago, and including airmail to Oz they were less than half the price of the Hafco items. The only comment I would make is that some were a little tight on the tool post, but rubbing the tight ones on 80 grit paper and a flat surface quickly solved that.

Why 14? blocks I hear you ask. USPS have a flat rate box system that is ideal for this sort of purchase. As long as you use one of the USPS medium size flat rate boxes they will ship 20lb or 9kg anywhere in the world for US$45. 14? blocks and a box comes to 9kg.

When you place your order with CDCO remind them that you need your toolholders sent by the flat rate system.

If you don't want 14? I'll take the leftovers, I'm an hour west of you at Laidley.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 28, 2010)

I have some of the axa tool holers as well. like bob said may need slight adjusting but a good deal. 
Tin


----------



## ironman (Apr 28, 2010)

Have phoned 3 orders in. All were super fast delivery. 2 of the orders were for AXA tool holders, still going to order 6 more. Good price. Fast Shipping. ironman


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 28, 2010)

I have had good luck with CDCO.
Fast delivery and good prices.
I bought several of the tool holders when he had them on sale.
SAM


----------



## New_Guy (Apr 28, 2010)

bob ward  said:
			
		

> I bought a batch, 14 I think it was, of BXA toolholders from CDCO a while ago, and including airmail to Oz they were less than half the price of the Hafco items. The only comment I would make is that some were a little tight on the tool post, but rubbing the tight ones on 80 grit paper and a flat surface quickly solved that.
> 
> Why 14? blocks I hear you ask. USPS have a flat rate box system that is ideal for this sort of purchase. As long as you use one of the USPS medium size flat rate boxes they will ship 20lb or 9kg anywhere in the world for US$45. 14? blocks and a box comes to 9kg.
> 
> ...



lol i was thinking of a minimum of 10 lol im actualy in Ipswich so not to far away i still have to find out what size my tool holders are i got mine from shaw machinery and they use different codes 

thanks for the feed back guys ill get to ordering as soon as i find my sizes


----------



## tornitore45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mixed luck, some stuff OK some is junk.
Ordered 4 AXA toolholder, 1 good, 2 tight, 1 loose.
Sent back an item for refund, never got it until I got a VISA dispute and VISA credited the amount.

As far as I am concerned, I consider them ny last resort supplier. It looks like they take the scraping of the barrel from China, all the returned stuff from other importers and discount appropriately.


----------



## New_Guy (Apr 29, 2010)

tornitore45  said:
			
		

> Mixed luck, some stuff OK some is junk.
> Ordered 4 AXA toolholder, 1 good, 2 tight, 1 loose.
> Sent back an item for refund, never got it until I got a VISA dispute and VISA credited the amount.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, I consider them ny last resort supplier. It looks like they take the scraping of the barrel from China, all the returned stuff from other importers and discount appropriately.



sound very much like the stuff we pay premium prices for lol im not bothered


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2010)

well if you want the real good stuff look here
http://www.aloris.com/catalog/aloris_p26.pdf
Made here in New Jersey USA

Aloris uses letters Phase II and others numbers

axa =100 
Bxa =200 
cXA=300
....
Make sure you get several if not all with the boring bar groove.
I also noticed aloris has a couple of mini sets that look nice but again a bit higher than import stuff.
Tin


----------



## bob ward (Apr 29, 2010)

New_Guy  said:
			
		

> i still have to find out what size my tool holders are i got mine from shaw machinery and they use different codes



If you pick through the sizes here http://www.industrydepot.com/DorianToolToolHolders.htm you will be able to find which holders you have.


----------



## New_Guy (Apr 30, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> well if you want the real good stuff look here
> http://www.aloris.com/catalog/aloris_p26.pdf
> Made here in New Jersey USA
> 
> ...



thanks Tin i noticed the numbers on my holders last night and was wondering if they were to identify them on the world market mine are No. 250-202 (they have the boring bar grove) and 250-201 (this one is a plain turning holder)

thanks for the help i gave CDCO an email


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

The couple of times I ordered from CDCO were a mixed bag. The first order went smoothly enough. Sadly the tool was junk.

The second order took forever to ship. The items once here looked like their boxed had been used by flamenco dancers.

Thankfully the items in the second order were stout and survive dthe abuse and work as expected.


----------



## Paulsv (May 25, 2010)

I ordered tool holders from CDCO on 5/3/10, paying by credit card. After a week or two, when I didn't get them, I emailed. Got an email back saying to call him. Did so, and he couldn't explain why he didn't ship. He promised to ship that day. He didn't, but the charge came through on my credit card statement. I emailed him again, and again he emailed back saying to call. I have called several times, and get a recording saying the person at that extension is not available. I think they may be out of business. I suggest you do not order from them, over the internet, at least.


----------



## New_Guy (May 26, 2010)

really thats a big concern i did email him with an inquiry but i didnt make an order maybe its best i didnt


----------



## Twmaster (May 26, 2010)

I would not order until their fate was known.

Amongst the other companies I've bought from is JTS Machinery. (http://www.jtsmach.com/jtswebshop/asp/home.asp) 

They sell a lot of the same import products as CDCO and the others. They are in Ohio and I've never had a problem buying from them. I don't know if they still do this but they were giving 10% off for orders placed on Tuesdays.


----------



## RonGinger (May 26, 2010)

I believe CDCO is a one man show, probably assisted by a son or a helper or two. He missed NAMES in April, even though he was paid and listed in the program. The story was he had injured his back while loading for the show and wound up in the hospital.

I have bought several items form him at NAMES and Cabin Fever, and have ordered a couple times by web. Every deal has been quick and every item has been good.

He is very difficult to talk with as his English is very poor- much better than my Chinese though.

I do not have any direct connection, and no idea what the current problem is, I hope he is OK.


----------



## xo18thfa (May 30, 2010)

I placed an order online yesterday. For an AXA QCTP set and other stuff. We will see


----------



## xo18thfa (Jun 7, 2010)

The order arrived today. I placed it online the Saturday before Memorial Day, he got it on Tuesday. The AXA QCTP looks very good. All the tool holders fit just fine, including the 2 additional I ordered. I will give this company more business.


----------

